# Smoking a Pork Tenderloin



## tbonejack (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm thinking about smoking a pork tenderloin (PT) this coming weekend.  I've never actually ate PT.

Jeff's book doesn't have smoking recipes for PT, and there's not a lot of threads on smoking PT here.

Is PT a good candidate for smoking, or is it more of a grill (direct heat) item?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 25, 2016)

Can be done indirect or direct. Even makes for great kabob meat. 

Jeff has a recipe for smoked pork tenderloin here: *http://www.smoking-meat.com/september-24-2015-smoked-pork-tenderloin*

I've tried it and it is excellent


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2016)

I like to do mine indirect and using a lower pit temp. 180-200. 

Pork tenderloin cooks quick so the lower pit temp allows for more smoke to get to the meat before its done.  Apple, cherry, peach, pecan or mixtures of these woods are all good candidates for wood to use. 

Cook the PT to an IT of 145. Pull it from the smoker wrap in foul and rest 30-45 minutes before slicing to serve. Do not over cook!


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 25, 2016)

Here is a bunch more!

*http://www.smoking-meat.com?s=pork+tenderloin*


----------



## tbonejack (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone.  I'm gonna try the Cherry Bourbon Smoked Pork Tenderloin recipe.  I ordered some cherry preserves from Amazon.  They'll be here Wednesday.  I just need to pick up a bit of bourbon, and I'll be all set.

http://www.smoking-meat.com/december-18-2014-cherry-bourbon-smoked-pork-tenderloin


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 25, 2016)

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 25, 2016)

It was not in the recipe, but I would suggest folding over 2" of the small Tail and tying it, after the Rub. This give more uniform cooking and won't overcook and dry the thin meat...JJ


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 25, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> It was not in the recipe, but I would suggest folding over 2" of the small Tail and tying it, after the Rub. This give more uniform cooking and won't overcook and dry the thin meat...JJ


Going to snag that advice for my next tendies, thanks JJ.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 26, 2016)

DukeBurger said:


> Going to snag that advice for my next tendies, thanks JJ.


You are welcome. Pork Tenders are a Fav around here so we do them a lot...JJ


----------



## tbonejack (Jul 26, 2016)

Quote:


Chef JimmyJ said:


> It was not in the recipe, but I would suggest folding over 2" of the small Tail and tying it, after the Rub. This give more uniform cooking and won't overcook and dry the thin meat...JJ


Thanks Jimmy.

I just went to Costco and looked at their pork tenderloins.  They come 2 in a pack, for about $20.

I also saw some really long, thick, whole pork loins.  Being new to smoking, I thought that was the "tenderloin", until I looked around some more and saw the real tenderloins.  But I may get a whole loin sometime and cut it into a roast and chops.

I'm really looking forward to smoking this weekend.  I'll make a thread and post pics.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2016)

A whole loin is really the way to go, if you want to smoke it.

For some reason they are very cheap to buy now and you have so many options.

Cut it into 3 or 4 pieces.

You can make Canadian bacon, stuff it & make Cordon Bleu, or just smoke it with a little pork rub.

Al


----------



## trav dog (Jul 26, 2016)

I am going to smoke a whole pork tenderloin wondering if the fat Should be down or up?


----------



## tbonejack (Jul 26, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> A whole loin is really the way to go, if you want to smoke it.
> 
> For some reason they are very cheap to buy now and you have so many options.
> 
> ...


Al, if I smoke the whole loin at once (cut in half), would it all be at peak readiness at a 145 degree IT?  Or are different parts at peak readiness at different temps?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 27, 2016)

The loin is very  uniform in size so it will cook evenly.

I like to pull mine out at about 140 & let it rest on the counter for 1/2 hour.

The carryover cooking will bring it up to 145.

Here's one I did a couple of months ago.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244199/pork-loin-tender-juicy-steps-q-view

Al


----------



## theelballew (Jul 27, 2016)

I did one that I used Jeff's bacon weave on about a year ago and the flavor turned out great. I wish that I had pulled it off the smoker a little earlier, and next time I don't think I will wrap it, because the bacon got a little soft.













Pic 2 - Bacon Blanket.jpg



__ theelballew
__ Jul 27, 2016


















Pic 3 - Prepped.jpg



__ theelballew
__ Jul 27, 2016


















Pic 4 - On the Smoker.jpg



__ theelballew
__ Jul 27, 2016


















Pic 5 - Two Hours In.jpg



__ theelballew
__ Jul 27, 2016


















Pic 6 - Finished Product.jpg



__ theelballew
__ Jul 27, 2016


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 27, 2016)

Trav Dog said:


> I am going to smoke a whole pork tenderloin wondering if the fat Should be down or up?


There rarely is any fat on a Pork Tenderloin...See Below. Pork LOINS, the muscle that runs most of both sides of the Spine, does often come with a thin Fat Cap, 1/4", and can be left on or removed. I smoke or roast Fat Up...JJ

Pork Tenderloin. Usually 2 to a pack and weigh 2-3 pounds total. They are in grocery stores at $3.50/Lb or less...The pic is enlarged but they are no more than 12" long and 3" thick, the size of a small childs arm. They have a destinct Thick end and thin small Tail that will over cook if not Tied...








Pork Loins...Either by the Portion, 3-4Lbs or Whole 10Lbs, have some fat from the back of the pig...These are uniform and 4 to 6" wide and 8" long for portions and 18 to 24 " long for Whole loins...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 27, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> They are in grocery stores at $3.50/Lb or less...


Man I wish!!! $6.99-$8.99 per pound here!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 27, 2016)

TBoneJack said:


> Quote:
> 
> Thanks Jimmy.
> 
> ...


$20 for Three Pounds of meat? Sounds expensive. Here in NJ grocery stores, $3.50 per Pound is average and can be had on sale for $2.99.

In some parts of the country and in some stores the label TenderLoin is used more as Marketing than reprsenting the actual cut of pork. It has caused a lot of misunderstanding here at SMF. One member post he smoked his Tenderloin (actual Loin at 6lbs) 6 hours and how juicy it was and the next guy ACTUALLY gets a 1 pound Tenderloin and wonders what went wrong when 6 hours gave him Pork Jerky...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm a direct heat guy for pork tenderloins but I could see them being delicious smoked. Pork is such a wonderful protein in just about all of its forms.


----------



## slider n copa (Aug 19, 2016)

I love smoking pork tenderloin whole, I cut a couple of pockets end to end and I fill the pockets with motzarella cheese and pickled jalapeños then I wrap in a lattice of bacon keeping track of where the top of the pockets are so I can put them that side up to not lose the cheese, I take them to 140 IT then flash the bacon on my gas grill to get rid of the rubber texture, the last time I did this I couldn't part with any of it, I ate it all in about 4 days at about 1/2 " slices warmed in microwave


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 19, 2016)

TBoneJack said:


> I'm thinking about smoking a pork tenderloin (PT) this coming weekend.  I've never actually ate PT.
> 
> Jeff's book doesn't have smoking recipes for PT, and there's not a lot of threads on smoking PT here.
> 
> ...


I usually marinade mine first. Then I lay them over the frond burner bars on my grill then slowly roll them towards the back so they get spiral grill marks. I put them to the back of the grill and bring to 135 IT using indirect heat. 

I don't see any reason why you couldn't smoke em.


----------

